# Postpartum Cough?



## attached2ethan (Oct 4, 2004)

I was wondering why I am having a dry, hacking cough postpartum? I noticed it right away after the baby was born, but yesterday and today it's been more prominent (baby is 8 days old). It's usually a tickly/dry cough but sometimes I feel like I've got mucous in my lungs that is trying to come up.

Brief history- I had mild pre-eclampsia at the end of my pregnancy but my water broke on it's own at 37 weeks. Baby was delivered otherwise drug-free after a small dose of pitocin in the hospital (after bag of waters had been broken for almost 24 hours). No other complications- blood pressure is still up a bit but the swelling has gone down a lot.

Any ideas to what might be causing this? The first few days after birth I had pain in the middle of my back too, behind my lungs, but that seems to have subsided. I just feel generally crappy too, but I think it's normal postpartum exhaustion and soreness.


----------



## mediumcrunch (Dec 10, 2009)

I had a cough like that after my last baby. very similar scenario to yours. it resolved on it's own but made me nervous.


----------

